# Question On Craftsman Grinder



## Sandia (May 26, 2015)

I have an old Craftsman Grinder, 1HP, 8". I was using it yesterday and it worked fine, the third time I tried to start it, it just made a horrible loud buzzing noise. I does have a capacitor in the base, is this an indication the capacitor is bad ?


----------



## John Hasler (May 26, 2015)

Sandia said:


> I have an old Craftsman Grinder, 1HP, 8". I was using it yesterday and it worked fine, the third time I tried to start it, it just made a horrible loud buzzing noise. I does have a capacitor in the base, is this an indication the capacitor is bad ?


Either the capacitor or the centrifugal switch.  Most likely the capacitor.


----------



## JimDawson (May 26, 2015)

I would start with the capacitor.  It's also possible that the centrifugal switch is stuck.


----------



## Sandia (May 26, 2015)

Thanks fellows for the quick response. Can I check the capacitor or do I have to take it to a motor shop. As an after thought where would be a good place to look for one that is reasonably priced. The old grinder is not worth putting a ton of money in it. The cap has the following info on it:
Cap 25 UF
W.V 250V
CBB60-2

Thanks again


----------



## JimDawson (May 26, 2015)

This should work
http://www.amazon.com/CS25-30x330-D...&sr=8-8&keywords=motor+start+capacitor+25+mfd


----------



## chips&more (May 26, 2015)

Before you go and just buy any cap that has the same spec. It would be a good idea to check and make sure it has the same or smaller physical size. And many multimeters of today have a capacitor check range/feature. Also make sure if testing the cap, take it out of circuit first…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## jim18655 (May 26, 2015)

Tap the end of the motor first and then try to start the motor. It might knock the switch loose. If that fails take the cap out of the circuit. Put your ohm meter on a 1K range and touch the leads. It should show a short/ 0 ohms and slowly change to "open" as it charges. Anything else would indicate a bad cap.


----------



## Sandia (May 26, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> Tap the end of the motor first and then try to start the motor. It might knock the switch loose. If that fails take the cap out of the circuit. Put your ohm meter on a 1K range and touch the leads. It should show a short/ 0 ohms and slowly change to "open" as it charges. Anything else would indicate a bad cap.



Thanks Jim, super info. I will chk it out tomorrow.


----------



## Chuck Torman (May 27, 2015)

Hey Bob, Check the current price of a quality 1 hp 8" grinder before you retire that old Craftsman, the Chinese import stuff on the market today is mostly junk, I would love to find an old 1 hp 8"Craftsman that I could repair or refurbish. Good luck !!


----------



## kingmt01 (May 27, 2015)

Depending on what you call old but Dad has a Craftsman that is around 25 years old. It still runs but it isn't that great. Actually a little better now then it was new because it doesn't take 10 minutes to wind up anymore. Only about 2. Lol


----------



## Sandia (May 27, 2015)

Chuck Torman said:


> Hey Bob, Check the current price of a quality 1 hp 8" grinder before you retire that old Craftsman, the Chinese import stuff on the market today is mostly junk, I would love to find an old 1 hp 8"Craftsman that I could repair or refurbish. Good luck !!



I hear you Chuck.  I picked this up last week off Craigs list, gave the guy $40.00 and it really is in fairly good condition. One wheel is very good, they had a 6" wire brush on the other side. Mounted on 3" pipe and auto wheel for base. I was going to replace the bearings and clean it up and I think it will be fine. Now I need to figure out what the other problem is now../

I have a 1/2 HP, 6" Craftsman I bought new about 35 years ago, the square frame style. Still use it today. My main go to is a 8" Jet I bought new about 5 years ago. Super smooth grinder.

Thanks for the input


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 28, 2015)

*Give a new condenser, then if necessary, check the starting switch.
......BLJHB*


----------



## Sandia (May 28, 2015)

OK fellows,
I got the grinder apart to replace the bearings and thought I would check the runout on the armature shaft. One end is around 1/2 thou, the opposite end is about 4-5 thou. Do you think that is acceptable in a bench grinder? The shaft if about 17 inches long. Also, there is not  a centrifugal switch in the motor, so must be the capacitor, have not checked it yet. Any suggestions.


----------



## kvt (May 28, 2015)

almost sounds like it was dropped and bent at some point.  And I know that some grinding wheels are not that tight on the shaft so it might be able to adjust a bit of it out.


----------



## Sandia (May 28, 2015)

Might have been dropped Ken, don't know. I cleaned up the center drill holes on the shaft and measured the run out again. It averages about 1.5 thou on each end. I guess thats not too bad.


----------



## kvt (May 29, 2015)

Yea,  That does not sound a bad, and like I said the wheels don't normally fit real tight, thus you get a little play adjustment on them.  Does it vibrate when it spins at full rpm,   or have you tried it yet.


----------



## Sandia (May 29, 2015)

kvt said:


> Yea,  That does not sound a bad, and like I said the wheels don't normally fit real tight, thus you get a little play adjustment on them.  Does it vibrate when it spins at full rpm,   or have you tried it yet.



Ken, I started it right after I got it home from purchase. It does have a slight vibration, with wheels removed. I ordered new Japanese bearings for it, be here Monday. I don't expect it to be Baldor quality seeing how it is made in China. I machined some aluminum bushings for the wheels when I put it all back together.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 1, 2015)

Sandia said:


> OK fellows,
> I got the grinder apart to replace the bearings and thought I would check the runout on the armature shaft. One end is around 1/2 thou, the opposite end is about 4-5 thou. Do you think that is acceptable in a bench grinder? The shaft if about 17 inches long. Also, there is not  a centrifugal switch in the motor, so must be the capacitor, have not checked it yet. Any suggestions.


Probably  good enough-- If good enough won't do, mark the high point, put it across
soft supports- hard wood- a whac with a hard wood  " punch " and a hammer.
BLJHB


----------

